# UPDATE!!: LUMP on Goats neck??? Help



## Abby (Aug 7, 2015)

Today, I noticed my Toggenberg doe (about 1 year old) has a weird, small lump on her neck. Its not hard, or large in any way. Its small, barely there. It looks more like extra skin, but I've never seen it before. It is located right where the head meets the neck, on her throat. I will post pictures soon. 

Thank you!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 7, 2015)

Did she get a bug bite/tick bite? Does she stick her thru fencing and maybe got pricked?  Keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn't turn into an abscess. 

Although it doesn't sound like CL I thought I would post these. They are from Goat-link.com


----------



## Abby (Aug 7, 2015)

Just took these. She isn't really eating, and turning down her favorite treats. I'm worried!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 7, 2015)

Do you have a vet that could look at her?


----------



## Abby (Aug 7, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Do you have a vet that could look at her?


I could find one in my area, but I would like to avoid that until really necessary.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 8, 2015)

If she is going off feed I would call the vet in. What goats turns downs food? 

How to her eyelids look? Have you run a fecal on here lately?


----------



## HeidiO (Aug 8, 2015)

Could she have something caught in her throat?  Is she drinking?


----------



## Abby (Aug 8, 2015)

Goat Whisperer said:


> If she is going off feed I would call the vet in. What goats turns downs food?
> 
> How to her eyelids look? Have you run a fecal on here lately?



Her eyelids look normal, pink. 
I think that if she continues to not eat, I'll call a vet. But her sides are nice and filled out like she's been eating so I'll have to really watch her.


----------



## Abby (Aug 8, 2015)

UPDATE: She was still being weird today, not taking treats, and hardly eating her hay at all. But later in the day, I saw her start hacking and coughing quite a bit, and out came a ball of hay (?)!! it was about an inch or 2 in diameter, and it looked pretty made up of hay. Her lump was all gone, and she is eating normal and taking treats enthusiastically!! I don't know how this happened, but I'm gonna keep and eye out for weird stuff in their hay.

Thank you so much to everyone who put in their opinions!!


----------



## HeidiO (Aug 10, 2015)

Yay! Glad she's better. They can get stuff like apples caught too.


----------



## Blue Sky (Aug 10, 2015)

Happy ending yay!


----------

